# Court ruling forces Mininova to end illegal torrents



## User Name (Nov 27, 2009)

*The Netherlands-based file-sharing website Mininova has removed all torrents that enabled users to download copyright-protected material.*
The move follows a ruling in a Netherlands district court three months ago ordering the firm to remove links to illegal content. 
The court said that Mininova's notice and take down policy was insufficient to keep it operating within the law. 


For more Click Here


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2009)

2012 is coming soon.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

Now use it to promote FOSS.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2009)

awww.. Mininova gaya.. 

@Krow
lol


----------



## eggman (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh NO!!!...........ye to bahut bura hua !!!!


----------



## axxo (Nov 28, 2009)

kanjar said:


> 2012 is coming soon.



No Problem. Already downloaded TS quality of that from mininova only.


----------



## nvidia_xfx (Nov 28, 2009)

axxo said:


> No Problem. Already downloaded TS quality of that from mininova only.



I guess that he told about the year 2012 and not the film


----------



## nach (Nov 28, 2009)

mininova is not the one.....we have plenty  sites and ways to get things


----------



## pink_glow (Nov 28, 2009)

^^yeah..very true...but mininova was one of the best sites..bye bye mininova, I'll never visit you again.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2009)

Mininova was also a site you could recommend to your younger peers and grown-ups without any worries of finding p0rn . .sigh . .looks like everybody will turn perverts now.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2009)

nach said:


> mininova is not the one.....we have plenty  sites and ways to get things




TPB and mininova were one of the best. Looks like the end of BT piracy has started.


----------



## eggman (Nov 28, 2009)

axxo said:


> No Problem. Already downloaded TS quality of that from mininova only.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## azzu (Nov 28, 2009)

^ oh damn this is why i wasnt able to access mininova from last 2 days
it was great site RIP mininova (it aint dead but at least now its no better than dead)


----------



## pradeepcec (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes but they are going to remove only illegal contents. Its also heard that pirate bay is also under some case.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 28, 2009)

Since I'm not a huge download freak, it doesnt matter much to me.. But its good to know it still survives..


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2009)

No worries, piratebay is alive and kicking, after the official tracker went offline no. of users were 3.8 million, now its close to 4m, what I mean to say is piratebay+open bittorrent+publicbt FTW, mininova dies, another one comes up, we can't be stopped.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2009)

ARe the day or private P2P coming back? eg: Morpheus, Limewire/Frostwire/eDonkey etc


----------



## Nithu (Nov 29, 2009)

btjunkie Rockz...


----------



## azzu (Nov 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ARe the day or private P2P coming back? eg: Morpheus, Limewire/Frostwire/eDonkey etc



I didnt understand u


----------



## p_dude (Nov 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ARe the day or private P2P coming back? eg: Morpheus, Limewire/Frostwire/eDonkey etc


torrent will never die


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Nithu said:


> btjunkie Rockz...


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 29, 2009)

1. ThePirateBay.org=== Dead technically 

2. Mininova === Dead  

3. Demonoid === ALIVE  

4. Isohunt == Alive 

5. BTJunkie ====Alive

6. Torrentz === Alive 

7. Meganova == Alive

8.Fenopy  ===Alive 

9. Sumotorrent ===Alive

10. TorrentBox === Alive 

11.Seedpeer ===Alive

12.Torrentportal ==Alive

13.onlytorrents ===Alive

14. nowtorrents==alive

15. torrents.to ===Alive


 Torrents rule  

PS--> Above list is operational as of  29/11/2009. 1900hrs. 
No promotions of sites intended. 
Courts should not use this post as a possible hit-list .


----------



## dips_view (Nov 29, 2009)

long live mininova


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

^It is dead. I mean practically it is unless you are an FOSS promoter!
The sad fact is that they stuck the biggest distributor , it's only time before they take down others! We have to do something, Quick!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 29, 2009)

RaghuKL said:


> Courts should not use this post as a possible hit-list .


ROFL...


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 29, 2009)

I read an article about future option in (i) legal sharing. Any one knows about magnet links? or something like that. The article claims with magnet, you won't even need trackers like mininova or piratebay to download data.
I am interested in technical aspect of magnet, if any 1 knows.. please share.


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> I read an article about future option in (i) legal sharing. Any one knows about magnet links? or something like that. The article claims with magnet, you won't even need trackers like mininova or piratebay to download data.
> I am interested in technical aspect of magnet, if any 1 knows.. please share.


Ah yes, magnet links.

In a Nutshell:


> *Worlds most resiliant tracking*
> 
> You might have noticed all the new magnet icons  everywhere?
> 
> ...



------------------------Source: ThePiratebay.org.

Very Detailed yet confusing article(programming skill needed a bit)- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet_URI_scheme

Also remember when downloading from Mag links the torrent file is downloaded from the DHT network itself. so you can't make choices till the torrent file is itself obtained. With Magnet links and DHT, trackers are no more needed, no downtimes, no court cases etc etc, the only one they can sue is utorrent or azureus(vuze) devs but it won't work, specially since vuze is OSS.

And lastly- something bit interesting pulled from alexa for Mininova.com
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/4846/20091202223231.png

Long live mininova and go set up your server where TPB servers are set, since mininova has no tracker its like tpb, transferring the database should be easy.

*traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&c=1&y=t&b=ffffff&r=1m&u=thepiratebay.org&&
*traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&c=1&y=t&b=ffffff&r=3m&u=thepiratebay.org&
Unstoppable.
After mininova went down, tpb came up.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


RaghuKL said:


> 1. ThePirateBay.org=== Dead technically
> 
> 2. Mininova === Dead
> 
> ...


ThePiratebay is not dead, you do know that they(the tracker) are operating under openbittorrent.



> OpenBitTorrent (commonly abbreviated to OBT) is an open BitTorrent tracker project for BitTorrent protocol.
> 
> OpenBitTorrent's initiative to provide a free stable service with no ties to indexing sites or even hosting torrent-files has been a huge public success and it has spawned several copies with almost identical services.[citation needed]
> 
> ...


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 3, 2009)

> ThePiratebay is not dead, you do know that they(the tracker) are operating under openbittorrent


 
"The current definition of death is the irreversible cessation of brain function" 

this is exactly what has happened to piratebay. 
the heart may still be functioning


----------



## winddomino (Dec 5, 2009)

Mininova was also a site you could recommend to your younger peers and grown-ups without any worries of finding p0rn . .sigh . .looks like everybody will turn perverts now


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

^^
A bot copying my posts?


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2009)

Great. Pirates should perish.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Lol. FOSS FTW!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2009)

^I am sure people don't download audio/video; only Applications :rollyeyes:

This is nothing about FOSS. So hold your horses. Even though one downloads an ogg vorbis/therora format 'iffy' things, still thats piracy.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

A good point made, but what I meant was in terms of distros, etc.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2009)

it should be "lossless formats ftw!"


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 11, 2009)

*So which the other torrent website like mininova which has all torrents neatly arranged?*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/Invision18.gif
vv


RaghuKL said:


> 1. ThePirateBay.org=== Dead technically
> 
> 2. Mininova === Dead
> 
> ...


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 12, 2009)

Most of them aren't arranged torrents as mininova does

only monova  is a bit same as mininova. All torrents are arranged as per genre.(like music =>pop,rock...etc)


----------



## RBX (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like my Naruto Shippuden episodes will still be coming from nyaatorrents.org


----------



## csczero (Dec 13, 2009)

missing you mininova     . so many old movies i have downloaded using mininova . damn .

 is that a trend now .. will torrent sites will close one by one ?  

i fear !!


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 14, 2009)

bhak ham to search marte hai torrentz.com par aur dwnload kar lete hai.
simple


----------



## csczero (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ noob .  anyways   iptorrents is still with me for support


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 18, 2009)

@ csczero
hey can you please send one invite of iptorrent
rohitshubham@gmail.com
plz plz plz


----------



## sre06 (Dec 18, 2009)

me 2 lps dude send me invite for iptorrent pls
srekus@gmail.com

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

me 2 lps dude send me invite for iptorrent pls
srekus@gmail.com


----------



## panacea_amc (Dec 31, 2009)

isohunt is dead!!!!


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 1, 2010)

^ isohunt is alive


----------



## panacea_amc (Jan 1, 2010)

RaghuKL said:


> ^ isohunt is alive


its not opening dude...i have been trying since yesterday nite..


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2010)

panacea_amc said:


> its not opening dude...i have been trying since yesterday nite..


Then somethings wrong with your connection, its been fine here(still fine now).


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 1, 2010)

> 5. BTJunkie ====Alive
> 
> 6. Torrentz === Alive
> 
> 7. Meganova == Alive


they r still gud enuf... BTjunkie is the nest replacement after them

btw DEMONOID is back


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

> they r still gud enuf... BTjunkie is the nest replacement after them
> 
> btw DEMONOID is back


i have some invites to spare please pm me.

BTW missing mininova. It was better than PB foe me.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

Torrentz is more like an index of all torrent sites, is it not? I don't think they host any torrents on their site, do they?


----------



## panacea_amc (Jan 2, 2010)

tkin said:


> Then somethings wrong with your connection, its been fine here(still fine now).


o yes, i was trying in my pc using dataone: iwas showing error..but just now i tried in my mobile aircel gprs: the site loaded nicely, i guess i have to make a proxy i.p and then access the site in pc;;;
thanks anyways..


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 2, 2010)

^ but am also using dataone conn. it is loading fine.. curious to know why you are getting problems.


----------

